# Eyeinfection in diamond doves



## sultan (Oct 4, 2004)

Eye appeared to have infection in diamond doves 
I lost about 40 of my diamond doves do to this disease , my doves will have a big dry eye brows and then closes the eye , with some lose in feather around the eye , 
if any one can tell me of a cure for this , I am using Neo teromiccyen as my vet recommended but thing are not getting better .
thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sultan and welcome to pigeons.com. I don't know very much about diamond doves but will ask about your problem on a list that specializes in doves of all types. I'll post any useful replies back here for you.

Terry


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

There is no separation between the eyes and the sinus cavities so it's very hard to tell if this is an eye infection going to the sinuses or a respiratory infection going to the eyes. The birds need a systemic antibiotic like Baytril to cover the liklihood of this being a sinus (respiratory infection). Obviously, this is a contageous illness so all your birds need to be on the medication.
Has anyone checked the inside of their mouths for canker? Your vet missed these possibilities so please consider getting another one. This is an avian 101 issue.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for your help on this Fred. Sultan, are you able to get Baytril or a similar antibiotic from your vet?

Terry


----------

